# High definition audio controller code 10



## 1C2

Some time ago, I attempted to install windows 10 on my laptop. Long story short, it got stuck saying "preparing automatic repair" and I had to reinstall windows 7. Now I have no form of audio. I have a toshiba satellite l505d-ls5019 and I have spent all day trying to find the right drivers, searching for how to solve this, trying to install windows 10 again to solve this (just sits there saying starting download), ect... I have tried everything listed here: https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledge/fix-sound-issue-this-device-cannot-start-code-10/ and still no luck. If I hover my mouse over the volume control thing it say that there is no audio output device installed. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## johnb35

Unfortunately, I can't tell on the Toshiba's website what audio is on that system and no driver is listed.  So I need you to do this for me so we can get you the correct driver.  Go into device manager and right click on all the entries that still need a driver installed and right click it and click on properties, then click on the details tab and give me the hardware ID number.  Need the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers circled in red.  Example below.


----------



## 1C2

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_FF1E1179
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&CC_0403

There is all the numbers that showed up in order. They are all from high definition audio controller. I tried the same thing you did and couldn't find the drivers on the website. Also I have windows 10 now, finally installed properly. Didn't fix my issue though.


----------



## johnb35

Thats the amd audio driver.  What other entries are listed under sound in device manager?

You should be able to right click on that device and click on update driver software and then click on search automatically for updated driver software.


----------



## 1C2

I don't have a sound section in device manager. I just have system devices.





It says that the drivers are up to date whenever I try that now.


----------



## johnb35

That picture is too small, can't see it.  Can you blow it up some?


----------



## 1C2

Yea sorry I edited it right after I uploaded it haha


----------



## johnb35

Ok, try this.  Go into your bios and check to see if integrated audio is enabled.  

But first try this.  Go here.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download

click on download now under automatically detect and install your driver.  Let it run and see what it wants you to download.  Most of the time, audio driver is included with the onboard chipset/graphics driver.


----------



## 1C2

It said that it can't find a driver for my system. Ill try the bios thing after I finish some mod stuff on another forum haha.

EDIT: I cant find the integrated audio in my bios.


----------



## 1C2

On a side not, my usb ports don't seem to work either. Not sure what's up with those.


----------



## johnb35

1C2 said:


> On a side not, my usb ports don't seem to work either. Not sure what's up with those.



Post an image of device manager of the "universal serial bus controllers" section

Sounds like you may have a bad motherboard.


----------



## 1C2

I don't have that under device manager . All I have is what is shown in the previous pic I posted and this:


----------



## johnb35

Is there anyway to reinstall original OS?  You definitely have some issues here. Can you go into bios and reset to defaults?  Something just isn't right here.


----------



## 1C2

I already reset to defaults in my bios hoping that would fix something. There is very little I can do in the bios menu.


----------



## johnb35

Sounds like you'll need a new laptop.  Can't help you anymore if windows doesn't even detect the hardware.  Sorry.


----------



## 1C2

Darn. That's a shame. It was a nice laptop. Not particularly fast but it did everything I needed without lag or overheating. Do you think it could be the motherboard? There is a few other issues it has. If I close the lid or make it go to sleep, it wont wake up unless I restart it. Also the battery only lasts like 45 min and its brand new.


----------



## johnb35

With all those other issues, I would definitely say bad motherboard.


----------



## 1C2

Is it difficult to replace? Is it possible? Is it cheap or is it worth it to just invest in a new laptop.. I don't have much experience with computers. Most i've ever done is change the thermal past on my ps3 lol.. But if its not to hard and worth it then I'm willing to take the time to learn how.


----------



## johnb35

You have a fairly old laptop, I would suggest getting a new one with better specs.


----------



## 1C2

Okay, I figured as much. I guess I'll start saving. Thanks for all your input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Darren

Did you ever do a completely clean install of Windows 10, not a reset or upgrade, but format hard drive and reinstall it?

Might not be a bad idea to update the BIOS too.

http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=2606341


----------



## 1C2

Bios is up to date, and i haven't tried that. Not sure how to either.


----------



## johnb35

I wouldn't update the bios as the updated one only disables hdmi audio of there is no hdmi port on your machine, which I don't think yours has one.  So it wouldn't be any different.


----------



## 1C2

Yea there is none.


----------



## Darren

I'd suggest a clean W10 reinstall.


----------

